
Fighting human trafficking - Garbage
http://googleblog.blogspot.in/2013/04/fighting-human-trafficking.html
======
NewAccnt
There is hardly any content in this article. Sounds great in theory, but opens
all sorts of uncomfortable questions.

------
LatvjuAvs
Yeah, imagine world where slavery did not exist, so that if you did not paid
taxes you would not go to prison. Blasphemy, good that Google is working to
avert that!

